# Navarre was DEAD!



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Wait until a warm front. Fishing was dead in Navarre Florida. I watched about 2 hours of underwater video! I didn’t see a fish at all! The pattern has been that fish bite well about 3-4 days after a warm front! We are being killed by cold fronts! No luck, not a single bite today. If you caught something you are the best fisherman in the world!


----------



## PastorJack (Jun 25, 2014)

it was dead at Pensacola Beach today, too...


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

It won't be much longer ! Thanks for the report.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

*jcallaham*

Its been the same way over here in the perdido area. Last time I was out the water was clear but it had a brackish color. Probably a lot of water coming out of the rivers. For me february and march have always been terrible times to be a surf fisherman


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Starting to get the itch


----------



## bassmasterffej (Feb 4, 2020)

I'm planning to try some surf action this year...Any good areas to try around PCB?


----------



## BJW (Oct 1, 2007)

bassmasterffej:
I only get to pompano fish a couple of weeks each May since I live way up in Tennessee. But I have been able to catch them all along Pensacola Beach. You can try any of the parking lots between Portafino and the National Seashore. Do a little research and you will find a lot of videos on YouTube on how to read the surf and find spots. Last year the biggest one I caught was one evening after dinner when I went out behind the condo once the swimmers cleared out for the evening. I think they move all up and down the coast line. Just rake up some sand fleas and put your line in the water. 
Go to the BamaBeachBum YouTube channel. You can learn a lot there.


----------



## bassmasterffej (Feb 4, 2020)

Great info...Thank you! :thumbsup:


----------

